# How big of a cage should I get for a Syrian hamster



## bonbon1 (Dec 1, 2019)

I got way too small of a cage that he can’t exercise in and I feel guilty about it he’s about 10 cm long, please help.


----------



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

If you feel your cage is too small, then you need to purchase a larger one. Have a look at some of the online pet stores such as Zooplus and Im sure you will see something more suitable .


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

As already mentioned Zooplus do good sized cages. 
https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/hamster_cages/hamster_cages/197362 I recommend this one, I had it for one of my hamsters and would not hesitate getting it again. The Barney or Alexander are good too, I have the Alaska as a playpen for my gerbils and it is a pain in the bum getting the lid on, but otherwise a good cage.


----------



## Smolmaus (Oct 3, 2019)

I'm going to use another recent post of mine here, from Friday! This should help illustrate for you that *a lot* of people end up in this situation! Now you know, you can fix things! No need to feel guilty 


Smolmaus said:


> [snip]
> 
> The minimum cage size differs depending on who you ask. The generally accepted minimum in the UK is 620Sq inches or an 80x50cm cage. These are pretty widely available, the best budget option is the Alaska but you also have the Hamster Heaven which is (I think) a slightly better quality cage bit comes with a lot of accessories that aren't 100% suitable for syrians and will need to be replaced anyway.
> 
> ...


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

What sort of cage do you currently have? (Dimensions too please) and we can help you out better


----------

